# Does eye color indicate age?



## melissasue1968 (Jun 16, 2005)

One of our birds has light-white eyes with a pink-ish outer ring, rather than the orangish color that the others have. Is this an indication of a young bird? Thier ceres are all about the same. Darker grey near the beak changing to almost white. Maybe 1/5 grey the rest white-ish. She is a mostly white bird with a few grey spots on her head, charcoal wing tips and tail tip.
Thanks, Melissa


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Does the bird have a band? The bands have the year of birth of the bird. If not the eye color does not dictate age. Younger birds eyes will be darker or faded looking. As they grow the first few months the eyes will develope their true color. Orange, etc. If the wattle is brownish and not white the bird is still less than a few months old. The bild up of the wattle and the cere also can give you an idea of the birds age.


----------



## melissasue1968 (Jun 16, 2005)

No band. The cere is a definite white-ish color. Not brown. I'm not sure where the wattle is. Is it under the beak?  ? I know more about hookbills than pigeons. Maybe the eye color is showing albino-ism?? The coloring gives her a constant look of fright   ! The pink ring is not like the color of an albino parakeet/cockatiel...those seem to be a dark hot pink and almost see-through. Hers' is a duller muted color/sort of a pastel. These birds came from my brother-in-law, but he has so many and doesn't keep specific records, I doubt he would know the ages. I'm trying to figure out the age because she has paired with another bird, and I am wondering why they don't have any eggs yet. It has been a few weeks. I thought maybe she is too young?? Is it possible for birds of the same sex to court each other if the appropriate opposite sex is not available??? My eight year old son is anxious to see some eggs (and me too!  ). They really act like a pair, leaving the third bird as the 'third wing/wheel' or the 'odd bird out!' Sorry I have so many questions. Thankyou for all your help. Melissa


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Melissa, 

Young pigeons (under 3 months old) have dark brown or grey eyes. At around 3 months of age they gradually start to turn colour into orange, white, yellow, red etc. One of my pigeons has white eyes with a link pink outer edge to it and she's over a year old. Fancy pigeons and other breeds have different coloured eyes than the typical red/orange of homers or ferals. 

Pigeons are generally ready to mate and start pairing and nesting at around 6 months of age, although sometimes it takes longer. Also, sometimes two males or two females will set up house together if there are no other birds of the opposite sex around. In your situation, it sounds like a true pair has formed


----------



## melissasue1968 (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks Brad,
This bird does also have feathers all the way down to her feet so maybe she is a different breed or hybrid as you say. You've all been very helpful, I am just too impatient I guess. I'll have to wait for nature to take it's course. My husband once asked some friends of ours who had been married over a year when they where going to have a baby...I hid my face in shame, but the young lady quickly answered without missing a beat "When the egg meets the sperm". LOL Guess I have to wait for them to do what they do.


----------

